# A better battery design is in the air



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Researchers in Italy, South Korea, and Scotland have reported designing lithium-air batteries with major advancements in charge and discharge cycles with little capacity loss... Newswire >


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Not rechargable= not usable for EV


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

My question with these air rechargeable batteries is if they end up being under powered when the altitude increases. One of the nice differences between ICE and electric is that we don't use the air to power the cars. The ICE loses HP as the air thins out. Same for these batteries?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

winzeracer said:


> Not rechargable= not usable for EV


Read the whole article.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ndplume said:


> My question with these air rechargeable batteries is if they end up being under powered when the altitude increases. One of the nice differences between ICE and electric is that we don't use the air to power the cars. The ICE loses HP as the air thins out. Same for these batteries?


A Lithium Air battery would not lose total energy due to altitude, but maximum available discharge rate might certainly drop just like ICE engines that can't "breath" as well.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

So, Turbo Charged batteries. "Rev up the batteries!"

The question is if you recover enough power to offset the power the turbo requires. Stay tuned, I'm sure they'll have that worked out. 

In a few..... Years? Decades?


----------

